

Ask HN: How much logic do you impose on your life and the world? - throwaway000000

I have tried to view the world in an orderly fashion. I try to break down my life and people's actions in a logical sense. The troubling part is I seem let down by people. Am I too judgmental?<p>I don't have friends. I've grown accustomed to being on forums. I've grown disenchanted with most. Hacker News is the only one I like to read and participate in because it doesn't have as many trolls or rude people, and has a system I like. Am I too naive to think I can find genuine people on forums? The internet seems like a hell-hole sometimes, infested with the worst of humanity.<p>My loneliness is due to my disapproval of how people treat each other. I find so many people to be inconsiderate and I would rather surround myself with positive people, yet I can't seem to find any. Since I was a child, I spent my time going through phases, hoping from groups to groups; I guess trying to "find" myself, as many try to do. I get along best with people that are into computers and are introverts. But due to their nature, we become friendless. I’d love to talk to people about my other interests, such as music or literature, but most, especially on an internet forum, seem so hostile and unlike me. So much that I interpret these people as being as such in real life, as well, and so I've pretty much become a recluse, only going to work, reading, listening to music, and writing. Sometimes I think I am dehumanizing rational thought, if that even makes sense. Sometimes I think it’s just the city I live in. Some people have said I am too much of a reductionist and others insult me by saying I only read Fast Company. Yes, that last part is funny, but how do I become a better person?<p>How logically do you try to live your life? Is it irrational to live a life based on the best data? Does it become a burden to oneself or to others when dealing in human interaction?<p>I feel being a third culture kid had a negative effect on me, too.<p>I appreciate your feedback.
======
dharagohil
You just need a good friend. Go out, grab a beer and have fun. You are not a
computer (read machine) that can function using logic or a set of
instructions. Just be yourself. Do what your instincts tell you to do. Say yes
when life offers opportunity to do something new, feel something new every day
every moment. You can't live your life by thinking how you should. You live by
just living.

It is not impossible to lead a life based on logic or practicality but it is
better to live a life full of surprises and new experience that are not based
on some calculations or prerecorded data. Take it in as it comes. Because
however you try to map it out you are going to face uncertainty in your life.
Things will get messy even if you had planned it all out, done your homework.
It doesn't work that way. So just accept that life is unpredictable and it's
for the best. Life's a discovery. Make it. :)

